# Can you smoke in the rain



## trebor

I've just got a new smoker and am getting frustrated by all this rain!  My question is, can I use the smoker in the rain or will this be a bad idea?

I've got the smoker on my balcony and don't have anyway of sheltering it at all so it will get wet!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Paul.  Well there is the obvious problem of rust.  The really tough issue is that the rain will cool down the smoker.  Also, is it an electric smoker?  Water and electricity are a bad mix.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

What type of smoker do you have? I smoke in all weathers however as Danny points out you do need to take the heating/cooling effects of the weather into account. If you cover or insulate your smoker then this is not so much of a problem. Rain and strong wind together can be a bit of a nightmare scenario though.


----------

